# FMA Glossary



## Carol

I did some googling and found a page with a very helpful glossary of FMA terminology.  Enjoy!  


Source:

http://fcskali.tripod.com/id11.html



Abang.....to wait defensively 
Abanico......fan; also spelled "abaniko" 
Abanico sa Itaas.....upper flywheel 
Abecedario....."ABC's"; the basics 
Abierta.....open position 
Agaw.....to grab, seize, disarm or take away 
Agaw-Sandata.....disarming & retrieval of the weapon 
Aldabis.....diagonal cut, strike or uppercut 
Alpabeto.....alphabet; the basics 
Anim.....six 
Anino.....shadow 
Antas.....level or degree 
Antaw.....long range 
Apat.....four 
Araw.....sun or day 
Arnis.....harness; northern philippine martial art 
Arnisador.....stick fighter 
Arnis de Mano....."Armor of the Hand"; system 
Atras.....retreat or backward 
Avante.....forward 

B 

Babag.....worry; trouble 
Bago.....new or before 
Bagong-Pasok.....entry level student 
Bagsak.....to drop; overhead strike with down weighing 
Baguhan.....beginner 
Bahi.....a Philipine hardwood used for sticks 
Baitang.....level or stages 
Bakbakan.....a rumble or free-for-all fight 
Balaraw.....dagger 
Baligtad.....reverse or inside out 
Bali.....break 
Balik.....return or retreat 
Balisong....."butterfly knife" 
Balitok.....tumble 
Banatan.....full-contact fighting 
Bansay-bansay.....training or drills 
Bantay.....guard or watch 
Bantay-Kamay.....support or "alive" hand 
Bara-bara.....wild or formless technique 
Baraw.....dagger 
Bartikal.....vertical cut/strike 
Basag.....broken 
Baston.....stick 
Bati-Bati.....using the butt of the stick 
Batikan.....noteworthy; certified expert 
Baywang.....the hip 
Bigay.....to give 
Bigay-bali.....lock release technique 
Bigay-galang.....salutation 
Bihasa.....expert 
Binahagi.....cut into parts 
Binali.....break or reverse 
Bisig.....the arm 
Bothan.....Martial Arts school 
Braso.....the arm 
Buah.....combination of footwork and form; application of technique 
Buhat.....from or lift 
Buhat Araw.....an overhead strike 
Bukas.....open position 
Buklis.....upward figure 8 
Bulusok.....powerful overhead or diagonal strike 
Buno.....takedown or throws 
Bunot.....to draw a sword; to pluck out 
Bunot Kaluban.....an upward slash followed by a downward slash; a drawing and slashing technique 

C 

Caballero....techniques from Grandmaster Caballero 
Carera.....cycling movement or spin 
Cadena de Mano.....chain of hands 
Centro.....center 
Centro Baston.....holding the stick in the middle 
Cerrada.....close; closed fighting position 
Cinco.....five 
Cinco Teros....."5 strikes" 
Contra.....counter 
Contrada.....opposite or counter 
Corto.....close range 
Cruzada.....cross-block and strike 
Crossada.....to cross 
Cuatro.....four 

D 

Daga.....dagger or short stick 
Dakop....to catch 
Dakot.....to scoop 
Dalawa.....two 
Dalawampu.....twenty 
Dalawampu't Isa.....twenty-one 
Dalawang.....double 
Dakip.....capture 
Dakip-Diwa.....mind-set 
Damdam.....feel or sensitivity 
Damdam-Diwa.....sensitivity; being aware 
de Cadena....."the chain" 
de Cuerdas....."to chord"; system 
Defundo.....stationary 
Delikado.....dangerous 
Depensa.....defense; person taking defensive role in training 
Dib-dib.....the chest 
Diin.....to put pressure on 
Dikitan.....very close or close quarters 
Diwa.....mind 
Djuru.....form 
Doble.....double 
Doble Baston.....double stick training 
Doblete.....double or repeat 
Doce Pares....."12 pairs or 12 strikes"; system 
Dos.....two 
Dos Labahas.....two blades 
Dos Manos.....two hands 
Dos Manos Largos.....two hands with long stick 
Dukop.....to catch 
Dukot.....to snatch or seize unexpectedly 
Dukot.....to reach out 
Dulo.....the tip of the stick 
Dumog.....filipino grappling art 
Dungab.....to strike with the fist 
Dungab....."heaven" or "hammer" grip 
Duslak.....thrust 

E 

Elastico....."rubber band art"; system 
Enganyo.....fake or feint 
Entrada.....entry 
Equis....."X" or "X" shaped strike 
Eskrima....."skirmish"; filipino martial art 
Eskrimador.....stick fighter 
Espada.....sword or long stick 
Espada y Daga.....sword & dagger or long & short stick 
Estrilla.....star 

F 

No terms found. 

G 

Galang.....respect 
Galing.....skillfull 
Gantihan.....exchange of blows 
Garote.....stick; usually flat to simulate a blade 
Garote'ng.....itak flat stick 
Gitna.....center 
Gunting....."scissors" or passing block with a limb destruction 
Guro.....teacher 

H 

Habang.....while; in the meantime 
Hagad-Hubad.....strikes & counters 
Hagis.....to throw; a throwing technique 
Hagibis......whirlwind; throwing & grappling techniques 
Hakbang.....to step; footwork 
Hakbang-Paiwas.....full side step/step to avoid strike 
Halo-Halo.....combination; free flow sparring 
Hanay.....row or line 
Han-ay.....form 
Handa....."Get ready !" 
Hapos.....strike or slash 
Hapsanay.....free sparring 
Hatak.....to pull 
Hataw.....a full power strike 
Hawak.....to hold 
Hawak-Gitna.....holding the stick in the middle 
Hawak-Pakal.....reverse or ice-pick grip 
Hawak-Punyo.....regular hold on weapon with punyo 
Hawak-Sagad.....regular grip with no punyo 
Hawak-Saksak.....regular or hammer grip 
Hawak-Sandata.....methods of holding a weapon 
Hawak-Susi.....reverse grip; holding at tip of stick 
Higot.....to tie 
Hindi.....no or negative 
Hintay.....wait or pause 
Hiwa.....to slash or cut 
Hubad.....to untie or undress; name of a flow drill 
Hulagpos.....to escape from capture or restraint 

I 

Ibaba.....down or below 
Ibabaw.....above or on-top 
Ikot.....turn or about-face 
Ikot-Hantaw.....spinning strike 
Ilag.....to evade 
Ilalim.....under or underneath 
Ilustrisimo.....techniques from Grandmaster Anotio Ilustrisimo 
Insayo'ng.....training 
Ipit.....to lock, trap or jam 
Ipit-Hagis.....a sacrifice throwing technique 
Isang.....single 
Itaas.....above, upper or to the front 
Itak.....long sword or bolo 
Isa.....one 
Isa-pa.....once more; again; one more time 
Iwas.....to avoid, dodge or duck 

J 

Juego Todo.....anything goes or free-for-all fight 

K 

Kaayusan.....order or organization 
Kabakas.....partner or assistant 
Kadena.....chain or series of movements 
Kadyot.....a shallow, snap thrust 
Kalahati.....half 
Kalas.....disengage, release or disarm 
Kalas-Sandata.....disarming technique 
Kalasag.....to shield 
Kali.....a southern Philippine martial art 
Kalis.....oldest of the Philippino style kris swords; wavey back half, straight front half 
Kaliwa.....left side 
Kamagoong.....Philipine iron wood 
Kamay.....the hand 
Kamayan.....empty-hand training 
Kamot.....to punch; hand 
Kanan.....right side 
Kapatid.....brother 
Kasa.....to cock or chamber; to accept a challenge 
Kasama.....companion/friends 
Karunungan.....knowledge 
Katapatan.....loyalty 
Katawan.....body or torso 
Katipunan.....organization, association or brotherhood 
Kenkoy.....derogatory term used for unrealistic or impractical styles of fighting 
Kilat....."Lightning Blow" 
Kilos.....movement 
Kilos-Paa.....footwork 
Kina-Iya.....natural 
Kris.....serpentine blade knife or sword 
Kunsi.....grappling techniques 
Kuntao....."fist way"; system 

L 

Labaha.....blade 
Labahas.....blades 
Laban.....to fight 
Laban-Handa.....ready-stance 
Laban-Laro.....combat drills or "play fights" 
Labanang.....to fight 
Labanang-Dikitan.....close quarters combat 
Labanang-Malapitan.....medium range combat 
Labanang-Malayuan.....long range combat 
Laban-Paluan.....free-fighting 
Laban-Sanay.....combat-skills training 
Labas.....the outside 
Labing-Isa.....eleven 
Labo-labo.....anything-goes fight 
La Contra.....to meet a strike 
Lakan.....an instructor rank equivalent to black belt 
Langka.....footwork 
Lansi.....to confuse or misdirect 
Lansing-Tadyak.....spinning thrust kick 
Lansing-Sikad.....spinning snap kick 
Largo.....long 
Largo Mano.....long range 
Largos.....long 
Laro.....to play 
Laro-laro.....give and take drills or training 
Larong.....to play 
La Seguida.....to follow a strike 
Laslas.....to cut to shreds 
Lastiko.....a style of arnis that emphasizes bobbing & weaving toavoid strikes 
Lengua de Fuego.....a fast series of thrust & slash techniques 
Lihim.....secret 
Lihis.....to the side or side-step 
Likos.....twirl 
Lima.....five 
Liyad.....to lean away 
Lock & Block.....training drill from Serrada Eskrima 
Loob.....the inside 
Lubud.....to blend 
Luma.....old 
Lusob.....attack or partner taking offensive role in the training 
Lutangto.....float; the unique forward and backward footwork of the Ilustrisimo system 

M 

Mabilis.....fast or speedy 
Magaling.....highly skilled 
Magisa.....alone 
Mag-Olisi.....one who practices stick-fighting 
Magulang.....parents; shrewd or sly 
Mahina.....weak or of poor skills 
Maharlika.....noble or nobility 
Mahusay.....skillful 
Malakas.....strong, powerful or influential 
Malapitan.....near or close 
Malayuan.....far or distant 
Mandirigma.....warrior 
Mano.....hand 
Mano y Mano.....hand to hand 
Marami.....many or numerous 
Maraming Salamat Po....."Many thanks" 
Marunong.....knowledgeable 
Masipag.....earnest or hard working 
Masugid.....dedicated or loyal 
Matibay.....strong, durable or lasting 
Matira.....to be left or to be the last 
Matira Matibay.....Survival of the Fittest 
Matulis.....sharply pointed; a style of bolo 
Mayto.....have 
May-Alam.....to posses the seeds of knowledge 
Medio.....medium range 
Meteorica.....meteoric strike from Grandmaster Caballero 
Mukha.....the face 
Muli.....again or one more time 

N 

Nakahanda.....ready 
Naka-Upo.....seated 
Nakaw.....to steal 
Ng.....of 

O 

Olisi.....stick 
Olisi-hay.....sparring with sticks 
Opo.....respectful form of saying "yes" 
Oracion.....a prayer for protection 
Ordabis.....backhand strike 

P 

Paa.....foot 
Paayon.....going with the force 
Paawas.....to parry 
Pababa.....downward 
Pag-Galang.....salutation or show of respect 
Pagsasanay.....training 
Pagsilang.....birth or sunrise 
Pagsisisi.....atonement or repentance 
Pahimsug.....exercises or calisthenics 
Pahisa.....a slashing motion 
Paikot.....rotate 
Paikot.....circular strike 
Paiwas.....to avoid 
Pakal....."ice pick" grip 
Palad.....palm of the hand 
Palakas.....strengthening 
Palakas-Pulso.....wrist-strengthening exercises 
Palis.....sweep or sweeping parry 
Palis-Patid.....a sweeping throw 
Palisut.....to scoop 
Palisut-sut.....skipping strike 
Palit.....change or exchange 
Palit-Kamay.....change or exchange grip 
Palitan.....alternating 
Palo.....to strike 
Paluan.....exchange of strikes 
Palusut.....to pass through; technique of evading and passing through 
Pama-a.....footwork 
Panabas.....ax style weapon 
Pananandata.....study of the weapons of the Philippines 
Panastas.....to slash 
Panata.....a devotion 
Pangamot.....empty-hand defense 
Pangandam.....on-guard or ready position 
Pang-Ikyas evasion or dodge 
Pangilog.....disarming 
Pang-Olisi.....stick fighting 
Pang-Ubot.....hold or grip 
Panibago.....new or a revival 
Pani-il.....footwork 
Panimban.....balance 
Panipis.....to skim or cut thinly 
Panukad.....fighting stance 
Parusa.....punishment 
Pasada de Contra.....pass and hit 
Pasok.....to enter, inside or on target 
Pasulong.....forward 
Pasungkit.....to thrust upward 
Pataas.....upward 
Patalim.....dagger or blade weapon 
Patalon.....jumping or multi-level strikes 
Patibong.....to trap 
Patid.....to trip 
Patusok.....in a thrusting motion 
Paulit-ulit.....repetitive 
Pa-upo.....half side step/sitting down 
Pauyon.....go-with-the force technique 
Payong.....umbrella 
Payong sa Itaas.....upper umbrella block 
Pekiti.....close range 
Piga.....to squeeze or wring 
Piglas.....to struggle or resist 
Pikon.....one who is easily upset 
Piktos.....a snap strike 
Pilay.....sprain or dislocation; lame or crippled at the legs 
Pinahandog.....diagonal downward strike 
Pinatag.....horizontal strike 
Pinasaka.....diagonal upward strike 
Pinasaka Tuhod.....rising knee strike 
Pinatindog.....vertical downward strike 
Pingga.....a long staff fighting system 
Pinid.....closed position 
Pintok.....a wrist snap strike 
Pinuti.....long Visayan sword 
Pito.....seven 
Planchada.....a horizontal strike 
Plansada.....horizontal cut/strike 
Pluma.....pen 
Po.....a suffix denoting respect 
Prakcion.....to react faster than the opponent 
Pukpok.....to hammer or pummel 
Pulso.....pulse or wrist 
Puluhan.....handle or butt 
Punong Guro.....head teacher & founder of system 
Punyo.....butt of stick or any weapon 

Q 

No terms found. 

R 

Redonda.....continuous double stick technique 
Redondo.....circular power strike 
Retirada.....to retreat 
Rompida.....an upward and downward slash 
Ronda.....circular movement of the hands or weapon 
Ropillon.....a double stick technique or movement 

S 

Sa.....to or of 
Sabayan.....Simultaneous; to attack or counter at the same time 
Sablay.....Incomplete or imperfect; a low right to left horizontal.....blow 
Saboy.....to throw or scatter; an upward right to left diagonal strike 
Sadang.....reverse position 
Sagang.....defense 
Sagasa.....to charge or to overrun 
Sakay.....to ride or go with the force 
Sakay-Salag.....eskrima sticky hands; to follow the motion of the blocked/ checked weapon or attack 
Sakong.....heel 
Sakong-Palad.....palm-heel 
Saksak.....to thrust 
Sasak Hatak.....a technique using fast withdrawal and twisting of the weapon to inflict a cut on the opponents checking or blocking hand 
Salag.....block or parry 
Salagba.....downward block 
Salagbas.....outside dodging and parrying 
Salag-Bisig.....forearm block 
Salagsok.....inside dodging and parrying 
Salagtas.....upward block 
Salakay.....to charge or attack 
Salamat.....to thank 
Salamin.....mirror or reaction drill 
Salisi.....opposing or opposite direction 
Salok.....an upward strike with the edge or point 
Saltik.....a snap strike 
Salubong.....to meet head-on 
Sama.....to join or go with 
Sambut.....combination of footwork & form; application of technique 
Sampu.....ten 
Sanay.....training or exposure 
Sandata.....weapon 
Sangga.....to block 
Saplet.....quick disarm 
Sawali.....interwoven slats of wood use for walls 
Serada.....closed 
Serrada.....close quarters or "closing" 
Sibat.....staff 
Sibog.....retreat or backward 
Sikad.....side kick 
Sikad-Gilid.....side snap kick 
Sikad-Hataw.....snap roundhouse kick 
Sikad-Sungkite.....snap hook kick 
Sikad-Tusok.....front snap kick 
Sikaran.....a Philippine martial art emphasizing kicking skills 
Siklod.....to kiss the hand of an elder; a wrist lock 
Siklod Bangga.....a wrist lock that uses the shoulder as a leverage point 
Sikmura.....solar plexus 
Siko.....the elbow 
Sikot.....push kick 
Sikwat.....to pry; an upward strike with the punyo 
Sikwat-Siko.....a come-along lock with the elbow as the primary lock or center of pressure 
Silat.....to outmaneuver or overpower; an Indonesian martial art 
Silak.....open-hand system used against a blade (Sayoc Kali) 
Sinawalli.....to weave; a continuous double stick technique 
Sinigurato.....make doubly sure; a follow-up trapping or jamming technique (Lameco Eskrima) 
Sipa.....to kick; also a game 
Sipalit.....a training drill for alternating kicks 
Sipang-Hataw.....roundhouse kick 
Siyam.....nine 
Sogo.....finger-tip thrust 
Solo.....single 
Songab.....finger jab 
Songkiti.....a hooking movement used to parry or thrust 
Suklian.....an exchange of strikes 
Suko.....to surrender or give-up 
Sulod.....to enter 
Sulong.....to go forward or go ahead 
Suliwa.....pass or deflect 
Sumbalik.....counter 
Sumbrada.....upper umbrella block; name of a flow drill 
Sumpa.....a vow or oath 
Sungkite.....a technique that emphasizes thrusts 
Sundot.....a jab or quick thrust 
Suntok.....to punch 
Suplete.....quick disarm 
Suwag.....head-butt 
Suyop.....a go with the force technique 

T 

Tabas Talahib.....a horizontal strike 
Tabak-Toyok.....nunchaku 
Tadtad.....full of or multiples of 
Tadyak.....thrust kick 
Tadyak-Gilid.....side thrust kick 
Tadyak-Sakong.....back thrust kick 
Tadyak-Tusok.....front thrust kick 
Taga.....to strike or cut 
Tagang Alanganin.....an outwards horizontal strike aimed at the upper torso region 
Tagang Buhat Araw.....an overhead strike aimed at the top of the head 
Tagang Pasumala.....primarily a parry, a sweeping upward diagonal strike used to deflect a weapon 
Tagang San Miguel.....a diagonal downward and inward strike aimed at the upper torso 
Tagapagsanay.....trainer or assistant instructor 
Tagapagturo.....senior assistant instructor 
Tala.....star 
Talang Bartikal.....vertical block 
Talas.....sharp or to sharpen 
Talas Damdam.....sensitivity training 
Tapa.....to step on the foot 
Tapi.....to parry or deflect 
Tapik.....to nudge, defelct or parry 
Tapi-on.....to block, parry, defelct or check 
Tapi-Tapi.....checking; a series of parries & blocks 
Tapos.....finished or the end 
Tatlo.....three 
Tatlumpu.....thirty 
Tatlumpu't Isa.....thirty one 
Tatsulok.....triangle 
Taub.....facing downward 
Tayo.....stance 
Teka.....wait, halt or pause 
Tiempo.....timing 
Tigil.....stop or cease 
Tigpas.....a horizontal strike directed at the knees 
Tihaya.....facing upward 
Tiniklink.....footwork drill 
Tisod.....to stumble 
Totsada.....to thrust 
Totsar.....to thrust 
Trancada.....to lock or locks 
Tuhod.....the knee 
Tulisan.....the knife-fighting art of Kali Illustrisimo 
Tuloy-tuloy.....continuous 
Tunga-tunga.....medium range 
Tuo.....to the right 
Tusok.....to thrust 
Tuyok.....cycling movement or to spin 

U 

Ulo.....the head 
Upo.....seat 

V 

No terms found. 

W 

Wala.....to the left; nothing; lost 
Walis.....to sweep 
Walo.....eight 
Warwok.....a weapon hand capture that rebounds the weapon into the attackers body 
Witik.....wrist snap strike 

X 

No terms found. 

Y 

Yabag.....the sound of footsteps 
Yabang.....show-off 
Yakap.....hug, hold, embrace or clinch 
Yantoc.....rattan stick 
Yukbo.....salutation 
Yuko.....to duck or bow 

Z 

No terms found.


----------



## HKphooey

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Carol,

Great find!

I have used that one on Tuhon Ray's site for years!


----------



## MJS

Cool! Thanks for sharing that Carol! 

Mike


----------



## Carol

Thanks for the feedback!   I found the glossary has helped me a lot, especially being a noobie and having to learn all these new words. 

Palusut, do you think this is worth stickying?  It's OK if you don't, I was just curious.


----------



## Guro Harold

Carol Kaur said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I found the glossary has helped me a lot, especially being a noobie and having to learn all these new words.
> 
> Palusut, do you think this is worth stickying? It's OK if you don't, I was just curious.


Sure!

There was another thread that had links to other FMA glossaries but the links were stale.

Everyone is welcome to add to this thread other FMA glossaries that you know of.

-Palusut

MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yes I would definately say that it would be a good thread to sticky.


----------



## Carol

Palusut said:


> Sure!
> 
> There was another thread that had links to other FMA glossaries but the links were stale.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to add to this thread other FMA glossaries that you know of.
> 
> -Palusut
> 
> MT Senior Moderator


 
Sweet!  Thank you so much! for doing that Palusut! 

Just for that...I think I have to post more glossaries  


Pencak Silat Glossary 


*Source:
**http://www.geocities.com/jkdinstruct...ms.html?200625*

*Adat* = To show respect.
*Akang* = Older brother.
*Ales* = Body evasion from Pamur Silat.
*Aliran* = School. Different from Sasaran which is the training area itself.
*Amerindo Silat* = A combination of silat styles but mostly Mustika Kweetang silat and taught in the U.S. by Guru James Ingram.
*Apa Khabar/Apak Khaba*r = Greeting: What's the news?
*Asideci Silat* = A Silat system created by Guru David Jennings and accepted by IPSI as an authentic silat system. Primarily of Balinese descent.
*Ayam* = Chicken
*Ayam Lawan* = Rooster Claw the name for the larger version of "kerambit".
*Ba Pak* = Father but also used to show respect for ones teacher. Usually shortened to Pak. For instance Pak Roedy, Pak Bruno, Pak Sean.
*Bagimana?* = How are you?
*Baik-baik sekali. Dan anda?* = Very fine. And you?
*Baju Melayu* = The Malaysian silat uniform.
*Bangau* = crane.
*Beladiri* = Self-Defense.
*Belakang* = back.
*Berbelah Bagi* = Half-hearted.
*Beset* = A block/check which is performed by moving the leg backwards. Often thought of as a rear sweep but that is a misnomer.
*Bintang* = Star.
*Biru* = Blue.
*Buah* = Fruit - In silat it is used to refer to applications or techniques found in the jurus.
*Bunga* = Flower - In silat it is used to refer to the artistic movements of the style and sometimes as fake Buah to mislead and opponent.
*Cabang* = Branch - In silat it is usually used in reference to a branch location of a given style and also as a weapon similar to the Japanese Sai with larger and wider spaced tines. Can also be used as a reference to certain Tankgapan.
*Cekik* = To strangle.
*Celurit* = Similar to a scythe or grass hook.
*Cepat* = fast.
*Cikalong* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Cikgu* = A teacher.
*Cimande* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Cinkrik* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Dalam* = Inside.
*Dapuan* = Front sweeping kick.
*Datuk Maha Raja Diraja* = King of Kings
*Debawa* = low.
*Delapan* = Eight.
*Depan* = Front, but in Gaja Putih and Jati Wisesa it is used to define the upward elbow strike.
*Depok* = When the rear leg steps in front of the front leg in a cross stance.
*Diri* = body.
*Dorong* = Impel; urge into being interested; motivate. In many Sumatran styles it is the name given to the straight punch.
*Dua* = Two
*Duduk* = Sitting with legs not crossed. Sometimes used for kneeling as well.
*Empat* = Four
*Enam* = Six
*Gaja Putih* = White Elephant Silat known for its excellent use of elbows at close range. From Java.
*Garak Garik* = Strategy that basically means for every action there is an appropriate counter.
*Garuda* = Bird. Sometimes used to describe an eagle.
*Gelek* = Turning into a cross stance. Weight either equal or mostly on the front leg.
*Genggam* = To grasp in the fist.
*Gerak* = To Move
*Gerakan Dua* = Vertical Movement.
*Gerakan Empat* = Inside Circle.
*Gerakan Lima* = Four Corners Slapping.
*Gerakan Satu* = Horizontal Gunting Movement.
*Gerakan Tiga* = Outside Circle.
*Gerakan* = Specific Movement. In Raja Sterlak these movements are used during the training of Bunga and stalking an opponent.
*Golok* = A type of machete.
*Gunting* = Scissors.
*Guru* = Teacher of many things. Can include spiritual training as well as fighting.
*Guru Bruno Cruicchi* = Garrote Larense and Raja Sterlak teacher from Caracas Venezuela
*Guru Muda* = New/Young Teacher
*Guru Roedy Wiranatakusumah* = Teacher of Jati Wisessa Silat.
*Guru Silek* = Teacher of Silat.
*Harimau* = Generally used to describe ground fighting in silat. Also a style of Silat that specializes in ground fighting to include: prone, sitting, kneeling and standing.
*Harimau Duduk* = Sitting Tiger. A kneeling posture of Pamur Silat
*Hijo* = Green.
*Hitam* = Black.
*Hormat* = Culturally acceptable behavior as defined by the culture itself.
*Hormat Saya* = Greeting: My Respects.
*Ibu* = Wife.
*Ikat* = A bandana worn in various ways depending on the area of Indonesia a person is from. Javanese generally where it with the pointed part of the bandana covering the neck and the knot tied on the forehead. Sumatrans generally where it with the point of the bandana covering the head.
*Ilmu* = Magic
*IPSI* = Nomenclature for the Indonesian Governing body of International Pencak Silat. Most U.S. practitioners and teachers do not belong to it.
*Jari* = Finger.
*Jari Dua Tunjal* = Two Finger Poke.
*Jari Tunjal* = Finger Poke.
*Jati Wisesa Silat* = A style of silat that is almost identical to Gaja Putih. The only difference is the inclusion of Panafersan.
*Jatuh* = Falling.
*Jurus* = Upper body patterns of movement mainly, although they can contain kicks and stepping methods as well.
Jurus Bintang = The 5 angles of attack: straight, from right side, from left side, downward and upward. Pencak Silat Serak uses a 9 angle system as does Hok Kuntao, although the angle numbers are different.
*Jurus Celurit* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Celurit. See Celurit.
*Jurus Duduk* = Jurus that are done while sitting. Purpose it to isolate upper body defense. Usually used in beginning stages of training.
*Jurus Harimau* = Jurus of Harimau Silat or relating to Harimau movements within another style.
*Jurus Jati Wisesa *= Jurus of Jati Wisesa Silat.
*Jurus Kerambit* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Kerambit. See Kerambit.
*Jurus Kombinasi* = A combination of jurus much like a kata or kuen.
*Jurus Pamur *= Jurus of Pamur Silat.
*Jurus Pisau* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Pisau. See Pisau.
*Jurus Raja Sterlak* = Jurus of Raja Sterlak Silat.
*Jurus Tangan* = Jurus that are specific to empty hands.
*Jurus Tongkat* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Tongkat. See Tongkat.
*Jurusan* = Two man set of attacks and counters based on the movements found in the jurus.
*Kabau/kerbau* = Waterbuffalo
*Kakak* = Older sister.
*Kaki* = leg/foot.
*Kaki Ayam* = Barefoot.
*kala* = Scorpion
*Kanan* = right.
*Kapala* = Head.
*Kebatinin *= Inner Self. In silat it is usually a reference to spiritual training sometimes including the use of Ilmu.
*Kembali* = You're Welcome.
*Kendang* = Musical Drum.
*Kendang Penca* = Music specifically for silat created mostly with kendang.
*Kendang Tarompet* = Music specifically for silat created mostly with Tarompet.
*Kerambit* = A small hand sickle originally intended for use as a tool to harvest rice and later converted into a weapon. Of Sumatran origin.
*Kilat* = Lightening.
*Kinjit* = Body throw usually using the elbow.
*Kiri* = left.
*Kucing* = cat.
*Kuda Kuda/Kudo Kudo* = Horse stance
*Kuda Kuda Tinggi* = High kuda kuda training. Mostly for offense.
*Kuda Kuda Menengah* = Medium height kuda kuda training. Mostly for defense.
*Kuda Kuda Rendah* = low kuda kuda training. Used mostly for ground fighting.
*Kujang* = A type of knife.
*Kumango* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Kunci* = To lock.
*Kunci Mati* = Dead lock. Putting a pesilat into a position where they are unable to continue.
*Kuncian* = Specific locks.
*Kuning* = Yellow.
*Langka* = Step, steps or stepping.
*Langka Bintang* = A two man drill where one person lies on the ground and the other uses various stepping methods to maneuver around the persons outspread limbs delivering knees, punches and elbows.
*Langka Empat Dalam* = Stepping method that is defined by the four corners of a square. Devised as an individual training method for the various stepping methods found in Raja Sterlak.
Langka Empat Luar = Stepping method that is defined by the four corners of a square but with four steps to each side of the square. Each corner uses Gelek/Depok to turn. Also to enter to the Langka Empat Dalam do so from the corner in an aggressive, larger step.
*Langka Empat Kembar* = Name for the double square of Langka Empat.
*Langka Empat Orang Dua* = Two man Langka Empat drill where opponents move in mirror like fashion around the Langka Empat Dalam. Can also be used to train hands, forearms, and Bunga.
*Langka Jalan* = Stepping method for walking on a straight line.
*Langka Silang* = Stepping method for learning how to turn in all four directions using a cross pattern.
*Langka Tiga* = Used in some styles. This stepping method represents the use of the three corners of a triangle.
*Latihan* = Any of the many drills that are used for training.
*Lawan* = Adversary or attacker.
*Lima* = Five.
*Lintau* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Luar* = Outside.
*Lutut* = Knee.
*Ma Ha Guru Abdul Muthalief* = Guru Cruicchi's teacher of Raja Sterlak and Selembam.
*Maaf* = Forgiveness.
*Macan* = Also Tiger.
*Macan tutul *= Panther
*Maha Guru* = Master Teacher
*Main Silek* = To play silek or silat. Equivalent to light sparring where the goal is to learn but not hurt your opponent.
*Main Terus Menerus* = Continuous silat play. More similar to sparring.
*Mande Muda* = A prominent family form of silat in the US which means "New Cimande". The late Pendekar Herman Suwanda was system head. Died in car crash September 2000. Oldest sister (Ibu Rita) is now the head of the Cabang.
*Mas* = Friend.
*Masukan* = Similar to Langka but used to teach bridging or entries in Pamur Silat.
*Masukan Kaki* = Term used to differentiate between leg entries and Masukan Tangan (hand entries) in Combat Silat.
*Masukan Tangan* = Hand entries of Combat Silat.
*Mati* = Dead. Used to describe the end of a technique or lock in silat.
*Mekar* = Rising.
*Melangkah* = The consideration of how to step.
*Merah* = Red.
*Minangkabau* = The most prominent people group of West Sumatra who are known for the low fighting styles. Raja Sterlak is related to one of the 10 major styles of the area.
*Monyet* = Monkey.
*Murid* = Student
*Murid Mati* = Dead student. A method of training where the training partner does not resist. One part of the statue drill.
*Naga* = Dragon
*Olah Raga* = Competition fighting.
*Pamur Silat* = A Madurese silat style.
*Pangianan Langka Empat Silat* = A Sumatran silat style.
*Papisau*<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt"> = Knife hand strike.
*Pasan* = The name given to all welcoming postures of Pamur.
*Pauh* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Peci/Songkat* = The name for the velvet hat that is worn by silat practitioners.
*Pelan* = slow
*Pembasmian* = A series of methods in Pamur Silat that are designed to eradicate the opponent. Only used as a last resort.
*Pendekar* = A hero or great master of silat.
*Pentjak/Pencak* = The "artistic" side of silat. Beauty. See also Seni.
*Perhatian* = attention
*Pesilat* = Person who practices silat.
*Picut* = Flick.
*Pijak Baru* = Light step. Seeing with your feet in essence.
*Pisau* = Any type of straight blade Knife.
*Pitinggua* = "Crane Stance" with the raised foot in front of the supporting leg.
*Pukul* = To beat or hit.
*Pukulan Terus* = Straight Punch.
*Pukulan Terus Orang Dua* = Two man punching drill. 2 count with Gunting.
*Pukulan* = Usually used in reference to street fighting systems of silat and kuntao. However, it can mean a specific punch.
*Pukulan Tedung* = Cobra Fist
*Pukulan Tukul* = Hammer Fist
*Pukulan Macan tutul* = Panther Fist
*Pusaka/Pusako* = An heirloom or something of value. Usually old.
*Putar Kepala/Puter Kepala* = Head turning throw.
*Putih* = White
*Rahsia* = Secret.
*Raja* = A King.
*Rasa* = Feeling, emotion.
*Rencong* = A type of knife used by the Aceh people of Sumatra which is sometimes held between the toes.
Sakalipan Gaja Menlintang, Gaja Raba! = Sterlak motto meaning "An elephant gets in my way, I knock it down."
*Salam Hormat* = Greeting: Hello with respect.
*Sambut* = Similar to Buah. Basic applications of the jurus.
*Sapu* = To sweep.
*Sapuan* = A sweeping kick backward. Can be performed low but can also be done while standing.
*Sarung/Sarong* = A piece of fabric, usually batik cloth, that is worn around the waist or around the shoulder. It can be one tube shaped piece of fabric that is woven or a single piece of flat cloth. Can be used as a weapon but more commonly used as part of the Indonesian dress for both male and female. Related to Islamic prayer times and the need to be covered to the ankles during prayers.
*Sasaran* = Training area.
*Satu* = One
*Sekali lagi* = Do it again.
*Sikap* = Demeanour; attitude
*Selamat* = General greeting. Actually means safe.
*Selamat Datang* = Greeting: Welcome.
*Selamat Jalan* = Greeting: Goodbye.
*Selamat Malam* = Greeting: Goodnight.
*Selamat Pagi* = Greeting: Good morning.
*Sembilan* = Nine.
*Sempai Hati* = Having the heart to do something.
*Sempok* = A crossing step where the lead leg steps behind the rear leg, often into a sila position.
*Seni* = Art or skill.
*Senjata* = Weapons.
*Sepak Kadam* = Kick with sole of foot.
*Sepok* = To slap. To kick.
*Sepok Bundar Lompat* = Jumping Crescent Kick.
*Sepok Cakeng* = Roundhouse kick.
*Sepok Depan* = Front Kick.
*Sepok Depan Orang Dua* = Two man drill for front kick where one kicks and the other slaps the kick down then immediately kicks.
*Sepok Kaki Rusuk* = Edge of foot kick.
*Sepok Sodok* = Shovel kick.
*Sepok Tundik* = Intercepting kick.
*Sepuluh* = Ten.
*Sera* = Owl.
*Serak* = Hoarse throat.
*Sewar* = Sumatran knife that is narrow, has about a 10 inch blade with a slight curve and a handle that fits in the palm of your hand.
*Siku Datar* = Horizontal Elbow.
*Siku Jatuh* = Falling Elbow.
*Siku Mekar* = Rising Elbow.
*Siku/Sikut* = Elbow.
*Sikup* = Posture. Demeanor, attitude.
*Sila/Silo* = Sitting cross legged.
*Silahkan tolong* = Please help.
*Silat Macan* = Also, another tiger style of silat. Mostly upright.
*Silat Monyet* = Monkey style silat. AKA Pamonyet.
*Silat Tempuran* = The Indonesian term for Combat Silat. Primary systems of input are Pamur, Hok Kuntao and Sterlak.
Silat Serak = The name of a Javanese Silat style prominent in the U.S. and brought by Dutch-Indonesians.
Silat Syahbandar = A style of silat that uses a shuffling motion but contains no langka per-say. Moves close to opponent by shuffling feet but without taking a "step".
*Silat Tapak Suci* = A style of silat.
*Silek Baru* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Silek Tuo* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Silek/Silat* = Fighting. Often used by itself to describe certain indigenous styles of martial arts from Malaysia, Indonesia, Borneo, Phillipines, Cambodia, Thailand, Laos, etc. The addition of the term Pencak is recent. Only within the last 50 years or so was that term used by IPSI.
*Sitaralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Slaverse* = Term Guru Cruicchi uses to describe the Jurus Kombinasi of Raja Sterlak.
*Sterlak* = No known meaning even by the Indonesians. Could have been derived from the Dutch Staart Lag meaning "to render below".
*Stralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Sumatra* = Island of origin for Sterlak Silat.
*Sumpah* = Oath, solemn promise.
*Sumpit* = To shoot with a blow-pipe
*Sumpitan* = Blow-pipe
*Syahbandar* = Harbour-master.
*Tanaga Dalam* = Inner Force. Can be thought of a persons will but other mystical ideas are also attached to this term. Similar in idea to Chi or Ki.
*Tangan* = arm/hand.
*Tangkap* = To catch. Used in reference to grabbing a punch. In Jati Wisesa it is called Daywak.
*Tangkapan* = The locking techniques of Silat Pamur.
*Tapak* = Palm.
*Tarompet* = Musical Horn.
*Tedung* = Cobra.
*Tendangan* = Kick.
*Terima Kasih* = Thank you.
*Terlak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tiga* = Three.
*Timbilan* = Term used for the throws and takedowns of Pamur Silat.
*Tinggi* = high
*Tiralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tongkat* = A pole or staff.
*Tralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tujuh* = Seven.
*Tulup* = Blow Dart Gun.
*Ular* = Snake.
*Ular sawa* = Python
*Ular Sendok* = Another name for Cobra.


----------



## kuntawguro

Here, add these to your list
hataw- strike
bugtongan- to puzzle or trick
tuhod - knee
Balangkas - fighting forms
Pabalangkas - practice fight


----------



## Rich Parsons

I assume the first list is Tagalog. 

Is the second as well? Or is it some other language of the PI South East Asia?


----------



## kuntawguro

Rich Parsons said:


> I assume the first list is Tagalog.
> 
> Is the second as well? Or is it some other language of the PI South East Asia?



The second list is indonesian with some tagalog in it


----------



## lefty eskrimador

Carol Kaur said:


> Sweet!  Thank you so much! for doing that Palusut!
> 
> Just for that...I think I have to post more glossaries
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I have a question concerning terminology...my art (Serrada Eskrima) is Visayan, but because GM Angel Cabales spoke Spanish, a lot of our terms are Spanish (Serrada, Larga Mano, Kadena De Mano, baston, espada y daga, for example).  His student, and founder of Inayan Eskrima, Mike Inay (RIP) chose to use mostly English terms, simply because we're Americans.  Is the terminology posted so far here Tagalog only?  If so, where can I find Visayan terms?  I am very interested in the history and culture of our art as well as the physical, and would like to be accurate in use of terminology. Plus, I'm just naturally nosy...
> 
> Kim


----------



## lefty eskrimador

Hi Carol,
I just scanned your terminology list, and it is amazingly accurate,  kudos to the person who compiled this list.  Here's a couple to add if you like...

Manong...an title used to address Filipino elders, commonly used as an honorific when addressing FMA elders.

Kapatiran...brotherhood

Serrada...correctly translated as "to close", as in "close the window, close the door, close the opponent, close the opponent's options"

Mabuhay..."long live", as in "Mabuhay Ang Eskrima" ("Long Live Eskrima")

Buhay..."life", "life energy"


Kim


----------



## Carol

lefty eskrimador said:


> Hi Carol,
> I just scanned your terminology list, and it is amazingly accurate,  kudos to the person who compiled this list.  Here's a couple to add if you like...
> 
> 
> Serrada...correctly translated as "to close", as in "close the window, close the door, close the opponent, close the opponent's options"



Warmest welcome to Martial Talk, Lefty Eskrimador!  Very glad you joined us.

For Serrada, the definition "closed" in the list is the correct translation.  You have the right idea, just not the proper form of the word.

"Serrada" grew from the Spanish _cerrada_ which does indeed mean "closed" [adjective].   

"To close (anything, except a person)" [verb, infinitive form] is _cerrar_.  "To close (a person, such as an opponent)" [reflexive verb, infinitive form] is _cerrarse_. :asian:


----------

